# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  رجل أعمال إماراتي يستحوذ على نادي "بورت سميث" الإنجليزي

## الحصن نيوز

وافق نادي "بورت سميث"، الذي ينافس في الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم، على بيعه لرجل الأعمال الإماراتي الشهير سليمان الفهيم، لكن تفاصيل الصفقة لم تُعلن، إذ

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

